# Diy Parts For Box Mods?



## Shako (12/8/14)

Hi

Does anyone know where to get parts for mods?
I recently built a box mod using the sx350 and an aluminium enclosure but i am struggling to find nice buttons like these 





and proper 510 connectors. I had to dismantlement one of my batteries.


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Shako said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where to get parts for mods?
> I recently built a box mod using the sx350 and an aluminium enclosure but i am struggling to find nice buttons like these
> ...


 
They are available locally at ie. Communica, RS Components, Mantech etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (12/8/14)

I tried RS component and Communica they didnt have nice buttons and they wanted to take for ever to ship me the 18650 battery holders


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Shako said:


> I tried RS component and Communica they didnt have nice buttons and they wanted to take for ever to ship me the 18650 battery holders


 
Then you have to import from either the following (many more just google):

http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/electronic-cigarette-mod-parts?sort=pd.name&order=DESC&page=6
http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/index.html
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=18650+battery+holder
http://www.madvapes.com/diy-parts.html

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shako (12/8/14)

Thanks John. Still trying to find an import that uses a courier company. Stealthvape uses royal mail. Which once took 6 weeks to deliver.


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Shako said:


> Thanks John. Still trying to find an import that uses a courier company. Stealthvape uses royal mail. Which once took 6 weeks to deliver.


 
One solution; email them and ask for quotes on DHL, FEDEX, UPS and/or TNT. Most will entertain such a request.


----------



## Shako (12/8/14)

Never thought of that. Thanks
I hope it works.


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Shako said:


> Never thought of that. Thanks
> I hope it works.


 
If you don't come right let us know and we will try and assist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shako (12/8/14)

Just got a quote back from stealthvape DHl is £55 per kilo.


----------



## kimbo (12/8/14)

I am looking for a wired 510 local, or will it be more cost effective to brake an old battery?


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Shako said:


> Just got a quote back from stealthvape DHl is £55 per kilo.


 
Yip courier services are not cheap. What I normally do on electronic purchases is ask my courier to collect at the supplier. You need to open an account with one, it is a 10min process.


----------



## Shako (12/8/14)

@kimbo if you find one locally let me know. I had to brake an old battery


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

kimbo said:


> I am looking for a wired 510 local, or will it be more cost effective to brake an old battery?


 
Rip one out from an old battery, way more cheaper as you have to import, nobody stock them locally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/8/14)

johan said:


> Rip one out from an old battery, way more cheaper as you have to import, nobody stock them locally.


 
Some bigger retailers "stock" their broken returns ie a dusty box/recycle bin . Maybe work something out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (12/8/14)

http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Browse?cId=49dc55d1aa5145f1950c9a4fa2f2e5cb&pS=100&pN=2
don't know if they will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

